# mepg=>avi umwandeln



## cater (27. November 2001)

ich suche ein programm, das .mpeg-files in .avi umwandeln kann.

bis her habe ich lediglich welche gefunden die das umgekehrt können, aber nicht mpeg=>avi

vielleicht kennt ihr da ja was?!

ciao
carlo


----------



## Dunsti (27. November 2001)

Hi,

in diese Richtung (also vom MPEG => AVI) geht mit VirtualDub 

Allerdings geht's damit nicht in die andere Richtung. 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Inoxx_QM (27. November 2001)

*avi => mpeg ?*

*doofe frage...* 

ich such genau das umgekehrte!?
also von avi => mpeg ???

Kennt jemand das?
Cya

inoxx


----------



## cater (28. November 2001)

daanke..

und wenn ihr grad dabei seid: kann ich damit auch avis teilen? oder wisst ihr da auch ne lösung?

das wär supergut..

carlo


----------



## Dunsti (28. November 2001)

@Inoxx_QM: sorry, ich kenn keins, aber cater schreibt doch in seinem ersten Post, daß er da was kennt ....  

@cater: jo, kannst Du .... teilen, zusammenfügen, reparieren, usw.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## cater (28. November 2001)

ok, allerdings murrt er dann rum, weil er den divX codec nicht findet, aber wie soll ich den installieren (ich stell mich auch wieder dumm an..)? oder wo downloaden, der winMediaPlayer findet ihn auch nicht zum downloaden, wenn er ihn sucht..hmmm...

@Inoxx_QM: hier 

oder einfach mal auf dvds-kopieren.de gehen, hab ich vorhin noch gefunden.

carlo


----------



## A-Lien (3. Januar 2002)

http://www.tmpgenc.com

hier findest du ein gutes proggy 
ansonsten wenn du ne vcd brennen willstkannst du das auch mitwinoncd oder nero machen die wandeln die datei automatisch um.


----------

